# Infantry Badge Meanings...



## LieutenantPrivate (21 Mar 2012)

Can someone please define the various QL Badges for the Infantry that go on your DEU sleeve.

I believe there are 4:   1) Circle with sword
                                  2) Sword With Wreath
                                  3) Sword with Crown
                                  4) ?

I searched the Uniform thread and didnt find a clear answer. What does it mean to be Q1-2-3-4 (etc..) Qualified.
Cheers,
        

- First post, so Im ready to get my a$$ ripped into...be gentle.....


----------



## MikeL (21 Mar 2012)

Bayonet on it's own is BIQ/QL3/DP1, add a wreath and thats QL4/DP2
Bayonet with crown is INF PLQ Mod 1-6
Bayonet, with crown and wreath is DP3(?)

Other Infantry badges that are still in use
Crossed bayonets is Recce
Sniper Rifle is Sniper, etc

And theres older ones like Pioneer, Anti Armour, etc


----------



## dangerboy (21 Mar 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Bayonet on it's own is BIQ/QL3/DP1, add a wreath and thats QL4/DP2
> Bsyonet with crown is INF PLQ Mod 1-6
> Bayonet, with crown and wreath is DP3(?)



Of course that is not written anywhere, you ask different people and you get different answers. All the Dress pam says is that there is 4 levels, no indication what the levels correspond to.


----------



## LieutenantPrivate (21 Mar 2012)

Thanks dudes, that alleviates some confusion.

I'm sure its written down somewhere, but I'm not writing a thesis on it and figured this would be a great way to find out

Cheers!


----------

